# 1965 gto rear end identification



## BuckHowie (Oct 1, 2021)

I need help on identify my numbers on my gto rear end .The numbers are on the drivers side of the rear end pod is top plate is E136 and bottom plate is 9783393 not on axle tube.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

E136= May 13, 1966. The casting number is probably for 1966. My 1965 reference books does not show your casting number for the 65 model year.


----------



## BuckHowie (Oct 1, 2021)

Thanks I was wondering where you got your books from , I’m not doubting you , do you think if my 65 was made in late 65 or could of used a 66 rear end or not in your opinion thanks for all your help .


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

The last production date for the 65 model year was August 19, 1965. If you have a casting date part of May 1966 it could not been a 65 model year part. The book I use for rear axle casting numbers for the 65 model year is called the 1965 Tempest Inspector’s guide.


----------



## BuckHowie (Oct 1, 2021)

Roger that said:


> The last production date for the 65 model year was August 19, 1965. If you have a casting date part of May 1966 it could not been a 65 model year part. The book I use for rear axle casting numbers for the 65 model year is called the 1965 Tempest Inspector’s guide.


Thanks a lot for your info I will be looking for a correct period 1965 rearend do you think it would be in my interest to try to find one on this site.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

A thread I found on your part: 1966 differential ID

There should also be a metal tag with the differential carrier assembly that shows a 2 letter code as to what axle gear ratio, type of brakes, safe-t-track or not. I assume that tag is no longer on your car. 

You might need a PHS report to tell you what your car is equipped with to figure out what part number you need for your differential carrier.


----------



## BuckHowie (Oct 1, 2021)

Roger that said:


> A thread I found on your part: 1966 differential ID
> 
> There should also be a metal tag with the differential carrier assembly that shows a 2 letter code as to what axle gear ratio, type of brakes, safe-t-track or not. I assume that tag is no longer on your car.
> 
> You might need a PHS report to tell you what your car is equipped with to figure out what part number you need for your differential carrier.


I have the PHS report and it said 3.55 gears and it has safe-t-trac posi but nothing on the numbers . I thought the numbers on the 66 were on The passenger side of the axle tube where my numbers are on the drivers pod side not the axle tube, I’m probably wrong . The guy I guess lied to me but the engine and tranny are correct matching numbers and all the parts o. The engine, exhaust etc.


----------



## Bob66 (Oct 31, 2021)

BuckHowie said:


> I have the PHS report and it said 3.55 gears and it has safe-t-trac posi but nothing on the numbers . I thought the numbers on the 66 were on The passenger side of the axle tube where my numbers are on the drivers pod side not the axle tube, I’m probably wrong . The guy I guess lied to me but the engine and tranny are correct matching numbers and all the parts o. The engine, exhaust etc.


I'm a new member, just looking at you post. pic's of my 66 GTO axle and differential. letters on axle WF = 3:








23


----------



## Bob66 (Oct 31, 2021)

Bob66 said:


> View attachment 146940
> 
> 
> I'm a new member, just looking at you post. pic's of my 66 GTO axle and differential. letters on axle WF = 3:
> ...


WF 3.23


----------

